# Mountain top custom kennels reviews



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Looking at getting a two hole box built, with water, fan and possibly top storage.

I was working on getting an ainley built, but the wait is just too long. Looking for reviews of MTCK boxes. Any complaints? Customer service issues? Thank you.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quacktastic said:


> Looking at getting a two hole box built, with water, fan and possibly top storage.
> 
> I was working on getting an ainley built, but the wait is just too long. Looking for reviews of MTCK boxes. Any complaints? Customer service issues? Thank you.


Dont think you can go wrong with them.My boy just had a 10 hole made and they were great to work with.Craftmanship looked great also....Jim


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I am the second owner of my box and it is almost 10 years old, it still functions like new and works great for me. You will not be disappointed with any of their boxes.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

MTCK is the very, very best for the $$$$! I too had a two hole box custom made to fit a Tacoma. The only issue at all, is it should have been a 3 hole!!!! Don't make the same mistake.


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

I bought a new 2 hole this past spring and love it. Great quality and great people. 

I chose fan, water, and bottom storage. I would ask if you get top storage if the top has to be open for the fan to work.


----------



## MIChessies (Sep 7, 2009)

They are the best!! Ainley wouldn't even take my order (too much backlog). Called MTCK and I had my boxes (3 hole with slide in drawers) in less than 2 months. 

Their customer service is awesome. Boxes are beautiful!!!


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reviews. Greatly appreciate it


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Quacktastic said:


> Looking at getting a two hole box built, with water, fan and possibly top storage.
> 
> I was working on getting an ainley built, but the wait is just too long. Looking for reviews of MTCK boxes. Any complaints? Customer service issues? Thank you.


There good, I recently have bought one. I have one complaint though but it's more of my fault than Mountain Top. I have a two hole with a closet, the two drawer system in the bottom, a fan, water tank, airing lights luggage rack. My wingers wont fit in the large bottom drawer that is designed for wingers. I have to put em in the back seat of my truck. I should have measured the width of the wingers before I placed the order with mountain top. My wingers are about an inch to wide to fit in the drawer and lay flat. Because of that I can only get one in the drawer turned somewhat up on its side. I have three of em. My wife still hasn't let me live this 4K plus mistake down


----------

